# Ideas for commercial harvest.



## redline420 (May 18, 2009)

Ok so I'm in the process of my first commercial grow.  The problem I ran into was where to dry/cure/trim the bud.  I'm working with 42 outdoor plants, big.  I was thinking about renting out a storage room thing, then hiring 2 illegal immigrants to help with trimming and I guaranteed have the help of my partner.  I don't need scrutiny about having  a partner, we've been best friends and business partners for a while now and he's been through a lot of **** that shows me he's trustable.  Nobody besides him knows about the grow.  Anyways I figure it will take around a month to dry/cure etc, the only problem wold be if it would seem suspicious, and what are the rules for search of one of those.  Just checking if this idea has an possibility of working or if anybody else has a good way to mass harvest.


----------



## Alistair (May 18, 2009)

Redline, you might find that a lot of people on this site don't support commercial growing.  So, expect some criticism from people.  Personally, I don't care if someone does a commercial grow.  Just the same, I wouldn't advertise it on a public site.  That being said, why would you employ people (illegal aliens) you don't know to help you with the trimming?  I wouldn't trust anyone I didn't know to help me with one plant, let alone 42 big plants.  Why not purchase one of those trimming devices that attach to the end of your vacuum cleaner?  That sounds like it would be worth the investment, considering how many plants you have to trim.  I'd rather attempt trimming all those plants all by myself before involving other people.


----------



## kaotik (May 19, 2009)

i agree with alistair.. no immigrant help trimming, and i would aslo advise against drying / curing in a storage place. pretty sure they're allowed to go in any time they feel something is fishy (like the smell of 40 pot plants drying)


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

40 plants in a storage unit will stink from a mile away.....don't use illegals.... you got something against the citizens of this country?  Do it yourself with your partner and be safe.  But do NOT go out and hire a bunch of border jumpers.  That is like asking cockroaches to help you clean out your fridge, once they know there is food there they are never going to leave.  Illegals pay no taxes and milk social services.  Bringing them into this country by giving them under the table jobs simply causes overflow to our already streatched social services, an increase in the number of people who don't pay taxes, and an increase in the taxes for people who do.  Do NOT hire illegals. 

Sorry if that sounds harsh, just the way I feel.


----------



## nodswarrior (May 19, 2009)

I agree with the others here! Do the cutting yourself your 
playing with fire if you bring anyone else in now, if you have to 
take the best buds first! thats where your wieght is $$
but I would'nt advertise it? Stay safe


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

you could buy me a plane ticket and pay me a gram an hour, plus free smoke breaks why not dry where you're growing, under some type of tarp for shade so thc content won't get hurt too badly? it can't be riskier than growing em.


----------



## redline420 (May 19, 2009)

Alright thanks for all the answers.  I will not be hiring any illegals, and sure people can say commercial growing is bad, but someone's got to supply the demand, unless people like dry areas and bad weed for high prices.  Not everybody has access to medical marijuana unfortunately, and a lot of people use it recreationally anyway.  I know I'll be saving a good amount for myself to help me sleep.   Anyways, I could dry onsite, but as you can probably guess, its already really tense and risky as it is, the sooner I can get it packaged and stored the sooner I can relax, as fun as it sounds growing this much marijuana is very nerve racking.  I'm really grateful for the recommendation from Alistair Young, I didn't know such things existed, that could save a lot of time. intellenoob, if I decide to hire i'll keep that in mind  lol.  Alright if anybody has any ideas on an alternate place to dry i'd appreciate it.  There must be a way commercial growers do it, I'm going to keep searching logs.


----------



## PencilHead (May 20, 2009)

The novice Big C commercial grower strikes again without a friggin clue what he's doing.  If MJ is illegal in your state you may as well go ahead and get your affairs in order for that impending lengthy jail sentence.  JMO.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 20, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> The novice Big C commercial grower strikes again without a friggin clue what he's doing. If MJ is illegal in your state you may as well go ahead and get your affairs in order for that impending lengthy jail sentence. JMO.


Rule Number *9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.

That's pretty clear.

Besides the humor of reading a plan that's about the closest to instant prison time as I've ever heard.

Immigration cop:"Ok buddy, no green card, no USA. Get on the friggin bus."

Illegal Alien: "Wait, wait!, would you let me stay if I tell you where one of your people has a whole building full of marijuana?"

Immigration cop: "Sure, my friend, step into this room and tell us all the details."

Illegal Alien: "Ok, whew!, It's in a storage shed on main street. There are two Americans who grew it and are processing it in that shed. They show up about 5pm every day to check on it. One drives a....."


My advice to you is to first read the rules you said you would abide by in order to join this site.

My second bit of advice to you as a future dealer is to practice grabbing your ankles and screaming "Oh Baby, you're HOT Bubba!".


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> The novice Big C commercial grower strikes again without a friggin clue what he's doing.  If MJ is illegal in your state you may as well go ahead and get your affairs in order for that impending lengthy jail sentence.  JMO.



yep... yet another "part of the problem".. rather than "part of the solution"...


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 20, 2009)

If I were you, I would contact Oaksterdam University in Oakland, Ca and ask their advice. They have classes for the cannabis industry. You'll learn more in one weekend than you can glean from covert growers on the internet.
Also, there is an unspoken agreement where commercial growers using this site for advice forward a small portion of their harvest as a gratuity to forum participants for their input. Thanks in advance for the bud, bud.  
Mr.Greengenes


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2009)

> My second bit of advice to you as a future dealer is to practice grabbing your ankles and screaming "Oh Baby, you're HOT Bubba!".


 
:yeahthat:  Can you say Daddy. 

Thats my buddy StoneyBud,,puts things in perspective for ya. Little Brother,,,If you have to ask those questions,,you Sir are already screwed,,,,IN MORE THEN ONE WAY.
Ilegals and a storage room,,that funny as hell.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 20, 2009)

I gotta agree it is both dangerous ...and playing with fire without an extinguisher on hand...Though if you give Us all the location we will all be right over and fix that little issue for you ...and no worry about Jail and Bubba...or all that nasty stress...gone gone gone

But Seriously hypothetically of course...if I could grow that much medicine for My pain and MS drools happily at the thought and all the strains and daydreams a moment on all those wonderful flavors...Ummmmmmmmmm....Oh yeah where was I ?

Anyhow if you get a 10 by 12 or a 12 by 14 prebuilt shed...They cost about 560 dollars here ...and put it in your backyard not that I know anything but I heard they can be converted into a curing sheds...of many kinds

Now if smell is an issue which it would be...in that same shed hypothetically speaking you could set up 20 plus large coolers get the ones with the drain plugs at the bottom... point them in lines toward pieces of cheap guttering.

Next you need some of those adjustable window screens that fit inside the coolers nicely. 

You whack down a whole plant don't manicure layer some trim then... the buds gently across the bottom then you layer the rest of the plant in pieces over the buds then you put in the screen ...then on top of the screen add a large dinner plate or two ...Then you add ice and water... you want a temp in the coolers of 30 to 50 degrees ...keep the coolers open ...and keep the water still ... and the barn dark...and the h2o does the hard stinky work for you....Of course there are tricks for zero smell.

Keep the plants in there at least 7 days... each day change the water... and keep air flow up in the barn with a shelf and a box fan and a vent in top of the barn....you'll have lots less smell while water curing....but there are ways to have zero smell.

On day 8 you set up as many dehydrators as you need or want to run at a time ...drain a cooler.. drip dry the bud about 30 mins then dehydrate them on low about Ohhh 4 to 5 hours...Me hypothetically I'd drip and do all the trim drying last....and do all the bud first...layering the trim back in a cooler for another day or two of curing if you need extra time during the break down.

Though there are tons of ways to max out your yield and bump up your profit margin for all that work....Of course that is all hypothetical speaking of course. 

Still think a large legal med grow with good friends, and each person bringing their facets of expertise in gardening to the table would be fun as all get out....Some kewl strains some kewl flavors and a love of growing...

James


----------



## NorCalHal (May 20, 2009)

First your asking questions about an issue that you won't face until October.
There is a LONG time between then and now. 
Asking about trimming help is and should be your the lowest worry on your list of mutiple worries you should have.


----------



## 420benny (May 20, 2009)

Interesting water curing method. It might work in your humidity, but here I think I would have coolers full of rotted, moldy buds.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 20, 2009)

@420benny

Actually I thought the same thing when I lived deep in the south swamp land of the states...90 plus humidity, and rain every day all most it seemed ...So wet you grew mushrooms if you stood still too long we used to tell folks.

A close friend told me about the H2O cure, and I said you want me to do WHAT to one of My girls....Oh Heck no!...His stuff was finishing out 2 weeks before mine so he invited me over ..I watched and helped ...and I went over every day...Thinking the same as you just said ...By day 7 the water was yellow and brackish looking with a stench ...But when drained the herb looked as fresh as the day it was put in...He loaded the dehydrators...I watched and helped ...Then we started the grill by the end of the cookout...guess what was ready for desert? 

Oh and by water curing you can smoke every bit and it is smooth, mellow,rich light flavors...Yep even the harsh trim smokes like your smoking a stick of budder. SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH

Now after being in the dehydrator does it look a bit like dried tea leaves on stalks?... yes it does so it has less visual appeal, you also lose some weight as it strips out the chlorophyll and nutes left and bad crude, but the trade off is you get herb that is a consistent clean mellow smoke with about 24% levels...So a little goes a long way which I likie.

All I can say is H2O works... grow an extra favorite plant give it a try. Of course country boy I am I use a few other tricks I did not share with commercial boy up yonder...This I can say I was a low and slow hang or flue cure man myself till I tried water curing...and Oh yeah mines aged to perfection in 8 days ...so while others are twitching waiting on theirs to finish the cure...I'm kicking back.

I thought about writing the whole process out for the harvest and cure section here... but I know everyone will be as skeptical as I was, and I don't want grown men and women crying when they dunk their babies.


----------



## 420benny (May 20, 2009)

I will keep an open mind and think about trying this, this fall. Thanks! You do offer a money back guarantee, right?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2009)

Just something from the past.

 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=51588#post51588

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=51588#post51588

eace:


----------



## Yoga (May 20, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> My second bit of advice to you as a future dealer is to practice grabbing your ankles and screaming "Oh Baby, you're HOT Bubba!".


 
OH MY GOD...my husband's name is Bubba.  And he is an illegal alien.  I KNEW something was going on.


----------

